# Burberry backpack!



## themolarbear

My first Burberry bag- a beautiful rucksack  purchased brand new from Saks highly discounted


----------



## forever.elise

themolarbear said:


> My first Burberry bag- a beautiful rucksack  purchased brand new from Saks highly discounted
> 
> View attachment 5660657


I love this backpack and I’ve been looking everywhere for it!!! Can I ask what Saks you purchased from?


----------

